# WTB: Saltiga Ballistic 33 405



## spiderhitch (Nov 9, 2005)

I'm looking to buy a Saltiga Ballistic 33 405 call me if you got one , Mike 757 263 7682


----------



## Rocks&Reds (Mar 15, 2007)

I have one wrapped by nathen at red drum tackle only been fish one day.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

*http://www.ebay.com/sch/79624302?_pcatid=602&_productid=79624302&_sop=15*


----------

